# why are ems people so strange?



## loadngo (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm about half way through my EMT-I class and it never fails to amuse me the 'EMS garb' worn by most of my fellow students. EMT hats, shirts, pendants, key retainers, etc. This seems to be the rule regardless of the age of the EMT. I don't get it. When I'm not working I don't wear clothes signifying my profession. Nurses, carpenters, etc., other people don't do such things. My question is why - And I have a clue - Many people apparently get into EMS because they lack an identity, and they feel EMS will give them one. This, to my thinking, is not normal. I got into EMS because I wanted an interesting job - Not for approval, "hero status" or anything else.

Is this behavior strange or am I just being a grouch?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen similar stuff with other people in other industries... Healthcare included. If you were to check back with your classmates in a year or two, you'd probably find that they also don't display their EMS affiliation as openly as they do now.


----------



## silver (Aug 31, 2009)

sits back and grabs some popcorn

I think it is more because of the subculture involved. Police, and fire do the same, and its is because you see other people do it so why not do the same. 

I feel like any job can give you an identity, ie. Coach Silver, Mr. Silver the general contractor, Mr. Silver the plumber, Mr. Silver, CPA, Dr. Silver, Ph.D. Each come with their own identity, and each their own corky stereotypes which are not true for everyone.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Aug 31, 2009)

For the most part, anyone in emergency services are of a slightly different breed.  We don't fit into the rest of society sometimes, because we are strange, with a strange sense of humor and strange sense of what is "gross."

There is a certain "brotherhood" aspect.  It's a natural, human response to want to belong to a group.  And emergency services... Well, it's another group to belong to and be proud of.

That said... People can take it too far.  I'm proud of what I am doing and what I am training for.  I'll talk people's ear off if they start asking me questions about it.  But I don't have an off duty shirt, except for one from an "airplane pull" competition my station entered at the local Navy base where we pulled a C-17 across the tarmac by a rope (came in third behind the Norfolk Police Department and the local SEAL team).  I don't have rescue plates, stickers, or anything else on my car.  I don't have hats I wear off duty to let everyone know.

The only time I wear anything with a symbol on it is in the winter.  We have a pullover sweatshirt with our emblem on the upper left, above the breast pocket.  It is small, hardly noticeable, and most people probably think it's a brand logo or something.  I don't wear it to show off, it's just warm and comfy.  

It's a weird thing.  People call them "whackers" on this site.  In the Navy, they are called "dig-its."  All professions have people like this, WAY too proud of what they do and display it over EVERYTHING.  I don't know if it's just more prevalent in EMS or if we are just more apt to key in on it, like the way we will hear a siren coming long before any of our family or friends in the car.  But I do agree, it's a little weird and in some cases quite annoying.


----------



## medic_texas (Aug 31, 2009)

Around here, we call those types "crackers".  I'm not sure where the term comes from or why it exists, but it's known as "cracker **** medics".  

The medic, when off duty, wears either his uniform or his EMS garb complete with pager, radio, hat, shirt, boots, and possibly EMS underwear.  When the cracker is on duty, he carries 2 trauma shears, 18 pairs of hemostats, 14 pens, a knife, and who knows what else.  Some even have a "bat belt" contraption to store and carry all this crap. 

We all know who this is.  Stupid crackers.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 31, 2009)

medic_texas said:


> Around here, we call those types "crackers".  I'm not sure where the term comes from or why it exists, but it's known as "cracker **** medics".
> 
> The medic, when off duty, wears either his uniform or his EMS garb complete with pager, radio, hat, shirt, boots, and possibly EMS underwear.  When the cracker is on duty, he carries 2 trauma shears, 18 pairs of hemostats, 14 pens, a knife, and who knows what else.  Some even have a "bat belt" contraption to store and carry all this crap.
> 
> We all know who this is.  Stupid crackers.



I think you people in Lubbock speak with a lisp as what you describe is a whacker.  Or even a WOO WOO.


----------



## Medic (Aug 31, 2009)

getting back to the 'Wack sense of humor' I was volling with a local service. And the bls medic was discussing what he saw the other day which was the biggest mva he had been to. So he was talking the described the 1 dead girl how her torso was almost 150 odd yards from her legs so a als pipes up, wow sounds like a split personality. This poor women standing near by nearly fell over when she heard it. i guess its a way of dealing with stress. I'm sure you guys have heard or said this stuff. or is it just them?


----------



## PapaBear434 (Aug 31, 2009)

medic_texas said:


> Around here, we call those types "crackers".  I'm not sure where the term comes from or why it exists, but it's known as "cracker **** medics".
> 
> The medic, when off duty, wears either his uniform or his EMS garb complete with pager, radio, hat, shirt, boots, and possibly EMS underwear.  When the cracker is on duty, he carries 2 trauma shears, 18 pairs of hemostats, 14 pens, a knife, and who knows what else.  *Some even have a "bat belt" contraption to store and carry all this crap.*
> 
> We all know who this is.  Stupid crackers.



Hey now!







This is mine, though I don't carry nearly as much stuff as this guy does in the picture.  Heck, I don't even carry trauma shears anymore, since we have two in the jump bag.  I carry a crapload of gloves, two pens, a penlight, a roll of tape, and a radio.  I put it in the pouch on my belt because the pouch as a Velcro back that I can just take off when I lay down at night.  When we get a call, I put it back on and get on the road.  No emptying pockets, no scrambling with gear, all of it in one spot and easy to take off and put on.


----------



## VCEMT (Aug 31, 2009)

loadngo said:


> I'm about half way through my EMT-I class and it never fails to amuse me the 'EMS garb' worn by most of my fellow students. EMT hats, shirts, pendants, key retainers, etc. This seems to be the rule regardless of the age of the EMT. I don't get it. When I'm not working I don't wear clothes signifying my profession. Nurses, carpenters, etc., other people don't do such things. My question is why - And I have a clue - Many people apparently get into EMS because they lack an identity, and they feel EMS will give them one. This, to my thinking, is not normal. I got into EMS because I wanted an interesting job - Not for approval, "hero status" or anything else.
> 
> Is this behavior strange or am I just being a grouch?



So, they're not even working yet? Reminds me of my fire courses. There were and still are a bunch of morons wearings fire department t-shirts and wearing the latest in sun glass fashion. They crack me up. 

The only work related item I have worn, outside of work, was a hat with my company's logo.


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Aug 31, 2009)

On duty: Trauma shears (can't ever find the ones on the truck when I need them, otherwise they are in plain site).  Stethoscope (Not hung around my neck, when I get a run, I place it in my leg pocket so that I can pull it out without effort).  An ink pen or two and my pen-light.  During cooler months I will also bring in my personalized jacket or winter coat

Off duty, my car has a small star of life decal on the bumper

I do have a hat that I think it pretty awesome, but I only wear it occasionally at work.


Now back when I first became licensed, I suppose I was a 'whacker'.  I didnt have the lights/sirens on my car BUT I did carry around a stocked trauma bag, decals galore over my vehicle, and enough tools on my belt to put Batman to shame.


----------



## Summit (Aug 31, 2009)

EMS is full of strange people because EMS is strange work.

Also, I HATE radio harnesses. I wonder if I'm really allowed to be on SAR if I hate those.


----------



## imurphy (Aug 31, 2009)

Think the earlier into a career, the more stuff they tend to have. 

Back in the 90s when I started, I had a bag of everything, but now all I have in my car at all times is my books for school and a sleeping bag in case I have to do an unexpected overnight (which has ahappened a number of times! Ugh, hospital linens!!)

At school, I wear my work uniform on Wednesdays as I finish my 24 at 0700 and have to be in school at 0730! No time to change.

Some of my fellow students who still have the ink wet on their EMT cards wear a number of differnet EMS / fire shirts. Personally, I like to be as unidentifiable as possible when I'm off the clock!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 31, 2009)

I think anyone who works in any of the emergency services is (and should be) justifiably proud of their job. This may not apply to the terminal burn-outs, but for the most part, helping others in need is a noble profession. The difference between "us" and other professions seems to be that some of us carry that pride to the extreme. An IT geek wearing an "Intel Inside" shirt attracts little attention, mostly because it's usually seen on a nondescript blue t-shirt or polo, hardly the way to make yourself noticed. On the other hand, if you attend any kind of EMS or fire muster, convention, or seminar, you'll rarely see a forest green or navy polo with a small star of life or fire helmet. What you *will* see is every color of fluorescent ink that can be applied to a shirt, great big bold logos, symbols, and insignia. This isn't the fault of the vendors, it's pure supply and demand. The conservative stuff sits on the shelf, and the more flamboyant stuff sells out by Saturday at noon. Can't blame a guy for trying to make a buck. Granted, a lot of this is the "ohwowI'manEMTandIsavelivesforaliving" feelings of the newly certified, and a great many of us have been there and have (or have had) a closet full of t-shirts to show for it. Temper those feelings with a few years on the street and most of that goes away on it's own. Now, if you happen to think that fluorescent logos are unbelievably stylish and trendy, go right ahead and wear them. Look for me, wearing the forest green polo and khaki's, with nary a logo to be seen.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess I DO keep a bag in my car.  Nothing huge, though.  A winding flashlight, a couple sets of gloves, some 4x4s, roll of tape, trauma dressing and two rolls of cling wrap.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 31, 2009)

loadngo said:


> I'm about half way through my EMT-I class and it never fails to amuse me the 'EMS garb' worn by most of my fellow students. EMT hats, shirts, pendants, key retainers, etc. This seems to be the rule regardless of the age of the EMT. I don't get it. When I'm not working I don't wear clothes signifying my profession. Nurses, carpenters, etc., other people don't do such things. My question is why - And I have a clue - Many people apparently get into EMS because they lack an identity, and they feel EMS will give them one. This, to my thinking, is not normal. I got into EMS because I wanted an interesting job - Not for approval, "hero status" or anything else.
> 
> Is this behavior strange or am I just being a grouch?



Annnnnnd..you posed this question because ya didn't want the entire cyber EMS world to notice, right Loadngo? People just like feeling pride in the things they do and enjoy IMHO.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

A few topics on this already but here goes:  

I won't get into the debate of what I think is right and what i think is over the top but I'll preface what I personally wear and use and I don't consider myself a whacker by any definition of the term.

On-Duty: I arrive with sheers in my leg pocket and my own scope.  I do this because sheers are constantly disappearing from trucks and bags and supply never had the stocked and because using the same scope as someone else...ew.  Radio on belt when I'm out of the truck or away from stand by location.  Extra gloves in my thigh pocket.  Everything else is in either side pockets (wallet, cell phone, keys).  I don't carry anything on my belt except the radio when I'm away from the truck.

Off-duty:  I do not wear uniforms off-duty, I do not wear EMS clothing off duty, and the only thing I have with me that is EMS related is the O2 Wrench that hands on my keychain.  Again this disappeared from the trucks frequently and supply never had them.

My car has a single 2" x 2" star of life sticker in the lower left hand corner of my rear window.  Above that is my Rebel Alliance Sticker (from star wars) and above that another personal symbol (that I won't bring up here) that like minded people recognize.  I do have a pocket mask in the back window shelf area but it's been there for three years, I threw it up there the day I got it in basic class andj ust never took it out  (it's in a small red case, it could be anything unless you knew what it was).

At home in my office area I have my PC (which has a dueling Jedi's background....woo go star wars) and on my wall next to my PC is a series of hooks for my scope and keys and such.  Behind my desk is a star of life placard (about 8x8inches, round, very simple single snake and staff, star of life, and says Emergency Medical Services around it).  Around that placard i have my accomplishments and a spot where my paramedic stuff will go.  On a shelf below that I have Engine 20 (from LFD) and Squad whatever also from LFD.  I have these because they are collectible items specifically made after the trucks in my area.  Engine 20 because I've lived next door to it for several years and the squad just for the EMS side of it.  I'm not affiliated with fire side at all and don't want to be a fire guy....ever....


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 31, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with being proud of your chosen profession.  Lord knows that I am!  But you have to admit that there are too many folks who go too far over the "whacker" line and it makes all of us look bad.  It's unfortunate but it happens.  I say be proud and even show it off a little if you so choose... just please don't do crazy stuff like having the Batman belt and wearing your uni off duty.  That's just crazy.


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Nawwww. Strange? Who's Strange?*

http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/20154813/index.html

This character isn't strange..he's a bit under the weather <_<


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/20154813/index.html
> 
> This character isn't strange..he's a bit under the weather <_<



lol, to think of what was happening in the ems community (here locally in Louisville) when that happened. I had a text message within 10 minutes of the general info, and 30 minutes later everyone in EMS knew what happened (allegedly happened at the time).  Almost like you hate to have felt sorry for him at the time.


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 31, 2009)

I assume it was an EMS class you noticed your class mates or in public??? 
People taking pride in their profession/interest is not a crime or strange.
In New Zealand while taking EMS classes. We have to wear our uniforms as part of the ambulance services policy.
 I know most of you over there just wear tee-shirts with a logo on it while in training???
We are not allowed to wear part of our uniform around the streets when not on duty or ambulance business, so that people will notice us.h34r:
And gone are the days that they printed tee-shirts for the ambo's to wear the service logo as casual off duty clothing.

Enjoynz


----------



## medic_texas (Aug 31, 2009)

CRACKER!!

EVERYONE, LOOK AT THE CRACKER!  <points at papaBear434>  







PapaBear434 said:


> Hey now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PapaBear434 (Aug 31, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/20154813/index.html
> 
> This character isn't strange..he's a bit under the weather <_<



Either that guy is completely crazy, or he has the most hardcore boss in the history of bosses.


----------



## enjoynz (Aug 31, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/20154813/index.html
> 
> This character isn't strange..he's a bit under the weather <_<




Sorry not trying to get off topic...but did he treat himself too?

Enjoynz


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 31, 2009)

Most of the EMSers I know are .... in some way a bit odd I wouldn't worry about it mate

... and as for the pouch hell I know people here we call "Batman" because of all the crap hanging off thier belt; pagers, radio, torch (it's daytime!), clamps, shears heck!


----------



## bunkie (Aug 31, 2009)

I have one ems related shirt. I got it as a gift from family who live near the park (on the shirt) while I was visiting. They knew I was going into EMS and would appreciate the humor in the shirt.




> Feed the bears.
> Ride the goats.
> Climb the rock slides.
> Raft the waterfalls.
> ...



If I get more, they will probably be in lines with the same kind of humor.


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread is helpful  I'll make sure _not_ to wear my stuff like that all the time. haha.

So why don't you want to be noticed when you're off-duty? That's my question  

Emily


----------



## Achromatic (Aug 31, 2009)

enjoynz said:


> We are not allowed to wear part of our uniform around the streets when not on duty or ambulance business, so that people will notice us.h34r:
> And gone are the days that they printed tee-shirts for the ambo's to wear the service logo as casual off duty clothing.
> 
> Enjoynz



Sadly, when I started with my FD service, when given our polo shirts and such, there was the "stern warning" from the Asst Chief advising against using it as a pickup tool in bars (replete with the story of the recruit who pretended to be an Asst Chief in the bar a few doors down from the FD which, unsurprisingly, had many FD regulars), and also that trying to use it as a tool to get out of (or into) bar room brawls was an "extremely bad idea"...


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

FutureParamedic609 said:


> This thread is helpful  I'll make sure _not_ to wear my stuff like that all the time. haha.
> 
> So why don't you want to be noticed when you're off-duty? That's my question
> 
> Emily



Because I'm off duty and I'm not attempting to become a paramedic for the praise.  When I worked in IT I hated when people knew that and asked me about all their computer issues while I was off work.  Cause honestly the last thing I wanted to do while relaxing with a beer at the pool is walk you through how to setup a router.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think we use it as an excuse to be different. In reality our profession is no more important than those that pick up trash. Everyone profession is important in the cycle of importance. 

One will notice that the more the food chain goes as in education and professional categories the less "whacker" and propaganda appears to be needed to make one secure within their profession. 

Ironically, once in a great while, you might see a vanity license tag that says heart doc on the Porsche or Mercedes but you will not usually see bumper sticker, ball caps, t-shirts that has such markings. Believe me, if pharmaceutical companies thought they would work they would have used such. 

Yes, I have some stickers on my car. Short & simple, a state trooper advised me to get some so he could identify mine as I traveled a lot. Yes, I have several t-shirts.. alike all EMS events, they feel that a t-shirt is the best way to advertise their events or EMS week. So after 32 years I have a large collection, something I can jog or mow the yard in. 

Having pride is one thing alike physicians and other professionals do but one does have to wear a placard off duty to do so. 

R/r 911


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 31, 2009)

FutureParamedic609 said:


> This thread is helpful  I'll make sure _not_ to wear my stuff like that all the time. haha.
> 
> So why don't you want to be noticed when you're off-duty? That's my question
> 
> Emily



because if I'm identifiable as ems I am required to stop for any accidents or problems. And If I'm not at work I don't want to be required to do anything. 

As for me... My jeep's hard top has a star of life on the lower left corner of theback glass. That's it and it's relatively small (2"x2")

As for clothes I have one shirt with emt on the back in block letters and that just usually gets worn under my uniform or scrubs in case I need to take the over garment off cause it got something on it. I've also worn it to the gym a couple times before (small on site gym at my apt).


----------



## Dominion (Aug 31, 2009)

In the vein of stopping, I don't want to have to stop, in Kentucky, we are not protected by good samaritan unless you're a paramedic and have permission and/or asked by your MD to carry a car kit and stop at scenes.  Not going to happen in the urban areas.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 1, 2009)

FutureParamedic609 said:


> This thread is helpful  I'll make sure _not_ to wear my stuff like that all the time. haha.
> 
> So why don't you want to be noticed when you're off-duty? That's my question
> 
> Emily



Simply put?  While I am extremely proud of what I do and what I am training to do, and I am completely willing to help while off duty if I see something happen, I am not going to run around with a cape and a big "S" on my shirt.  

I got into EMS to be a hero, sure, but I don't have a hero complex.  Or I won't until I master the art of unassisted flight.


----------



## MrBrown (Sep 1, 2009)

Seen plenty of em .... mainly fall into four broad categories as adrenaline junkies, glamour seekers, red light freaks or trauma/blood and guts weirdos.

I will say straight up I just can't stand them; not for a minute it's just like bro please get away from me!  Not anything personal against them, most are young and that's not thier fault but newsflash mate quit watching TV!

I'm not totally immune either heck going up the freeway at 1am with the red and white lights flashing can be kind of fun once in a while (we have the new LED strobe lights and man talk about about christmas tree styles! lol)

Until we raise the entry-to-practice standard and make this a medical profession instead of a "hobby" in some parts of the world we're never going to do any good at weeding these people out ... I would generally speculate the number of whackers and siren freaks is lower in the nations of the British commonwealth and Europe than the US! Sorry guys


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 1, 2009)

MrBrown said:


> mainly fall into four broad categories as adrenaline junkies, glamor seekers, red light freaks or trauma/blood and guts weirdos.



I'm all 4 :wacko:


----------



## Keeven83 (Sep 1, 2009)

We call them "Ricky Rescue"

If your going to wear all that :censored::censored::censored::censored: at least remember your representing a community of people and probably the department you work for.  

I went to medic school with a guy that drove his truck around like a maniac cutting people off running red lights getting flicked off every ten minutes all while he has a big EMS license plate and all sorts of fire/ems stickers on the back of his car.  

I know another guy that wears his EMS shirts out to bars getting obnoxious and making a fool of himself.  If you ask me that has the potential to make us all look bad.  If your going to have all this "pride" in what you do think about how your doing it.  And yeah I've also noticed its the new kids that wear it all like they have something to prove.  When im not at work I dont even want to think about it.


----------



## laura_s (Sep 2, 2009)

somtimes we have people at our company that sports all the ems logos and clothes but i have also noticed those are the ones who are always on time to work always have there con-ed in and are always proud of their work and love to be at work. I almost think this is a good thing they are enjoying their jobs and making thier lifes a bit more happier.I dont have any decals hats or clothes related to ems myself but i do have ems plates and i feel that i have every right to have them since im trained and do work in ems. Those who crack on my plates can laugh all they want, i smile when i see them and think of all the hard work i put in to deserve to have them on the back of my car...


----------



## KillTank (Sep 2, 2009)

well, I am proud that I help people. I don't think I am a life saver or a hero just doing something that I love to do. I have the nremt sticker on my back window and my red ems plates. Some look at it as a job but depending on what you are doing (transfers or 911 emergency) can give you a different view on your job. I don't look at it as a job but a life style. EMS is my life. If someone wants to put me down because I love what I do and have pride in it then screw em. 

and I dont wear ems stuff off duty, thats just kinda lame....


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 2, 2009)

KillTank said:


> well, I am proud that I help people. I don't think I am a life saver or a hero just doing something that I love to do. I have the nremt sticker on my back window and my red ems plates. Some look at it as a job but depending on what you are doing (transfers or 911 emergency) can give you a different view on your job. I don't look at it as a job but a life style. EMS is my life. If someone wants to put me down because I love what I do and have pride in it then screw em.
> 
> and I dont wear ems stuff off duty, thats just kinda lame....



I see...identity confusion or lack of identity.

Repeat it here for those who missed it...

EMS is what we do, it is not who we are...


----------



## Sasha (Sep 2, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I see...identity confusion or lack of identity.
> 
> Repeat it here for those who missed it...
> 
> EMS is what we do, it is not who we are...



Si senior. Work to live, not live to work! Get a hobby!


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 2, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I see...identity confusion or lack of identity.
> 
> Repeat it here for those who missed it...
> 
> EMS is what we do, it is not who we are...



I agree

If EMS were my life then I'd change my name to Earl Michael Smith.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 3, 2009)

I've noticed that the ones who work professionally in busy systems and do some real stuff tend (on average) to advertise their profession off duty to a much lesser extent than those who are volunteer, those who are new, or those that are both new and are working at an IFT only company. 

My dept forbids any showing of any county identifiers on youtube, facebook, or anything similar, or any working incidents. Group photos at the firehouse can be okay, if done in good taste, but that's about it.

Many like to purchase EMS or FD license plates. I'm getting some for our two cars. It has the potential to help with tickets. Just being honest. I don't want to hear "you shouldn't be breaking the law, blah blah blah", we all do it. 5-10 mph over is standard, 20-30 or more is inexcusable. I also have a county emblem on my POV, and an IAFF sticker. That's about it. I'd feature a star of life, but if I pass by an incident (going to fast to stop) or if I'm out with my family I may not want to be bothered if it's not life and death.

I might wear a FRD issued shirt for PT, and my recruit class shirt on occasion (going to the store, playing with my daughter in the park, etc.) but that's about it.

Wearing an EMS or FR shirt may help you get some deals. We're expressly forbidden to ask for any kind of deals based on our affiliation. If a salesperson/agent notices your shirt and asks if and where you work, hey, you didn't start the conversation. 

Some employers will actually have a handbook listing businesses that give discounts to their dept. "Indirect" advertising of where you work is similar to that, IMO.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 3, 2009)

46Young said:


> I've noticed that the ones who work professionally in busy systems and do some real stuff tend (on average) to advertise their profession off duty to a much lesser extent than those who are volunteer, those who are new, or those that are both new and are working at an IFT only company.



While anecdotal, I have to agree with this assessment 100%.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 3, 2009)

The other day, I noticed the license of a guy who cut me off. Fire tags, and vanity place MED123-4. I knew the numbers. Maybe someone was just borrowing the car or something, but it sure made that station look bad. 



46Young said:


> I've noticed that the ones who work professionally in busy systems and do some real stuff tend (on average) to advertise their profession off duty to a much lesser extent than those who are volunteer, those who are new, or those that are both new and are working at an IFT only company.
> 
> My dept forbids any showing of any county identifiers on youtube, facebook, or anything similar, or any working incidents. Group photos at the firehouse can be okay, if done in good taste, but that's about it.



I've noticed that too. In my vollie department, it's worst among the the teenagers, the unemployed, those who've newly retired from other jobs, and those who just got out of the military. I think it's because all of them are looking for some sense of identity. On the other hand, you won't catch the healthcare professionals or career staff with anything of the sort.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 3, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> The other day, I noticed the license of a guy who cut me off. Fire tags, and vanity place MED123-4. I knew the numbers. Maybe someone was just borrowing the car or something, but it sure made that station look bad.


 
It makes it so easy for the public to report a possible drunk or drugged driver who is driving unsafely.   

Police also love to get detailed descriptions of tricked out POVs posing as emergency vehicles to impress others on the roadway.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 3, 2009)

*We did a poll, we're mostly young and male...*

There are only a few reasons people do stuff once they have met most of Maslow's imperative: for status/respect, for mates, for identification with a community, and free beers on St Patrick's day in cop and fireman bars.

The people who are EMS but don't do stuff like that are older and are inconspicuous. We tend to carry a little wallet badge or ID card so we can try to discretely "tin" the officer when we get pulled over or at a scene on our off time... the first is illegal, the second is possibly illegal.

But as to why are we weird, again, those who are acting "normally" are inconspicuous. Young males tend to be exhibitionistic. Yes, many of us are proud of what we try to do and gain identity thereby. And, yes, it is not normal to tend to the sick and injurd...we forget that, most of those around us would walk away from or over a victim. Maybe call 911.

Remember "Repo Man".


----------



## 46Young (Sep 3, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> The other day, I noticed the license of a guy who cut me off. Fire tags, and vanity place MED123-4. I knew the numbers. Maybe someone was just borrowing the car or something, but it sure made that station look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that too. In my vollie department, it's worst among the the teenagers, the unemployed, those who've newly retired from other jobs, and those who just got out of the military. I think it's because all of them are looking for some sense of identity. On the other hand, you won't catch the healthcare professionals or career staff with anything of the sort.



having an EMS license plate ought to be a deterrent to speeding and/or aggressive driving.

I've noticed some MD plates, and a fair amount of RN plates in my travels. more so in NY than anywhere else. You won't find any "buff" stickers or anything of the like on their POV's however.

Not having a strong sense of identity is the problem. One should have the ability to dissociate from their job when off duty. It's sad if one thinks that they have to "be something" for people to like them. I had plenty of friends when I was doing beverage delivery and loading trucks.


----------



## Seaglass (Sep 3, 2009)

46Young said:
			
		

> Not having a strong sense of identity is the problem. One should have the ability to dissociate from their job when off duty. It's sad if one thinks that they have to "be something" for people to like them. I had plenty of friends when I was doing beverage delivery and loading trucks.



I agree. I can see why it would be such an attractive job for that sort. I think they just don't realize how stupid it makes them look, or how obnoxious they can be when they just won't shut up about their last great call. 



VentMedic said:


> It makes it so easy for the public to report a possible drunk or drugged driver who is driving unsafely.
> 
> Police also love to get detailed descriptions of tricked out POVs posing as emergency vehicles to impress others on the roadway.



Seriously. It's not like the cops wouldn't know where to find this guy...

At least it didn't look like a deliberate attempt at impersonation. Would've definitely called that in--heard too many horror stories about how those can be used beyond impressing other drivers.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 3, 2009)

46Young said:


> Many like to purchase EMS or FD license plates. I'm getting some for our two cars. It has the potential to help with tickets. Just being honest. I don't want to hear "you shouldn't be breaking the law, blah blah blah", we all do it. 5-10 mph over is standard, 20-30 or more is inexcusable. I also have a county emblem on my POV, and an IAFF sticker. That's about it. I'd feature a star of life, but if I pass by an incident (going to fast to stop) or if I'm out with my family I may not want to be bothered if it's not life and death.



In some states (Kentucky for example) it can be a liability if you stop and announce in anyway you are an EMT or Paramedic.  There are some instances where you can get director approval for an off-duty kit and off-duty abilities.  IE you can do everything you'd do on duty taht you have equipment for and be protected by the department.  That is a special deal though, as long as you don't touch the patients you're fine.  But if you touch one and that patient just so happens to be paralyzed or dies, you are not protected by good samaritan laws.  It's a bit of a gray area and I'd rather not toe that particular line.  If you stop, ask if everyone is ok, get a quick assessment of how much resources are needed and place the 911 call it helps the responding crews out.  Other than that, I'm off duty I'm hands off.  

The converse of that is you can interact (at the mall and someone drops, CPR and AED's are available, start that and call it in, bleeding out from a wreck, etc), the thing is you do layperson stuff only and when the crew responds you can say you are an observer who helped.  Your name doesn't go in the reports, but hte second you get out anything (except a pocket mask) you have to fill out paperwork.

I've also gotten out of a ticket with my star of life, my rebel alliance sticker also helped me once (before i got the star of life).  I was pulled over and the cop walked up to the car and "Whats the rush han solo, I hear there's a bounty on your head"  I thought it was funny.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 3, 2009)

At FDNY EMS if you were off duty and you come across an incident, you help out, and get paid for the amount of time you worked the call. I don't know if this is still in effect.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 3, 2009)

46Young said:


> At FDNY EMS if you were off duty and you come across an incident, you help out, and get paid for the amount of time you worked the call. I don't know if this is still in effect.



It's just going to be different every state and every system.  Like I said despite the law not covering EMT's and paramedics, you can get permission to work in an off-duty capacity, doing anything you have equipment for.  You don't get paid for it however.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 3, 2009)

Sacramento County expressly authorizes accredited ALS personnel who are employed (in any capacity) with an ALS provider to provide ALS to their full scope of practice, depending upon whatever equipment is available at the time. All accredited ALS personnel may possess and use advanced airway devices. With company and EMS Medical Director approval, some Accredited ALS personnel can carry all drugs, supplies, and equipment off duty (except for Morphine and Versed) and use them. Otherwise, if the stuff magically happens to appear... everything can be used. Most other Counties restrict their accredited Paramedics to BLS only, if off-duty.


----------



## Aliakey (Sep 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> I think you people in Lubbock speak with a lisp as what you describe is a whacker.  Or even a WOO WOO.



Eh, "Cracker" works... maybe all west Texas has a lisp then 'cause that's how I hear it as well.  "Whacker" brings other thoughts to mind which shouldn't be openly mentioned in somewhat polite mixed company 'round here. :blush:

"Crackers":  Easily identified with the remote-controlled woo-woo lights and sirens brazenly mounted to the front bull guards on their pickups (whose 36" Super Swamper tires apparently never leave pavement).  Star of Life car seat covers protect the glorified butt of the "Cracker", a set of blue bull testicle ornaments complement the pickup's hitch, and you'll find the EMT-Basic sticker never alone: usually sets next to the fire department sticker and other assorted fire insignia.  

Ever since a rather large and unhygenic female hiked a bare leg to an empty chair next to me at Furr's, asking "ya think a doc should see this big ol' bumpy thing drainin' like this?", I have never again worn another EMS-type shirt to a public place.  :wacko:  

{Sigh}  And I was just a pathetic lil' ol' student then, wearing my clinical EMS shirt, trying to feed this empty stomach before the next rotation.  

LOL!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 4, 2009)

Aliakey said:


> Eh, "Cracker" works... maybe all west Texas has a lisp then 'cause that's how I hear it as well.  "Whacker" brings other thoughts to mind which shouldn't be openly mentioned in somewhat polite mixed company 'round here. :blush:
> 
> "Crackers":  Easily identified with the remote-controlled woo-woo lights and sirens brazenly mounted to the front bull guards on their pickups (whose 36" Super Swamper tires apparently never leave pavement).  Star of Life car seat covers protect the glorified butt of the "Cracker", a set of blue bull testicle ornaments complement the pickup's hitch, and you'll find the EMT-Basic sticker never alone: usually sets next to the fire department sticker and other assorted fire insignia.
> 
> ...



Actually cracker is an offensive slur against white people.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cracker


----------



## magik20 (Sep 4, 2009)

im a FF / EMT, and i wear fire department shirts all the time...

I love my FF shirts, i collect them from all over the planet ( europe, austrila, all over the USA ) , and no, im nto a yahoo.... i dont wear EMS Pants ... ever.... I dont have any lights on my car.... and hell i atm i dont even have a FF sticker on it either


----------



## Aliakey (Sep 4, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Actually cracker is an offensive slur against white people.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=cracker



Okay..true... ya' got me.  And more specifically, refers to poor white folk.  I ain't rich, and I'm white.  My favorite pickup has more Bondo than steel to 'er, and Larry the Cable Guy leaves me swooning.  :blush:  

In the US though, "cracker" also means a little crispy white edible thing, typically topped with a layer of salt.  Also means one of those *BANG* thingies with that wonderful black powder smell that ya' see on July 4th.  Also can refer to a particular type of cowboy in Florida that cracks whips, using the sound to drive cattle out of the thick brush.  Also means... 

Anyway, just pullin' on your leg a bit.  Didn't mean to cause harm or trouble. In my little hole of the world, a "cracker" means just what I described and what others have been referring to in this thread.  Tomato... _tom-Ah-to_.   Either way, I do apologize if an apology is being requested.

No harm done I hope.  I'm not here to cause trouble, just learn.  Life's too short.


----------



## KillTank (Sep 4, 2009)

wow, yea thanks guys.


----------



## KillTank (Sep 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Si senior. Work to live, not live to work! Get a hobby!



I have 2

 a 56 willies Jeep and a 6.0L vortec rebuild. 

I am also a mentor for "big brothers" here.

I also teach CPR and first aid on my free time to police and FD explorers.


----------



## KillTank (Sep 4, 2009)

akflightmedic said:


> I see...identity confusion or lack of identity.
> 
> Repeat it here for those who missed it...
> 
> EMS is what we do, it is not who we are...



Speak for yourself, You may have a family to go home too. I don't have anyone. not even my parents... So back off before you start judging my lifestyle. I don't need to prove myself to anyone, and I don't need bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: from anyone here. I did not join EMT LIFE to pick a fight but it seems there are nothing but :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s on this site that have nothing better to do. So maybe its you 2 that need the hobby. I know what im doing with my life and what I have on my plate Do you?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 4, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I have one ems related shirt. I got it as a gift from family who live near the park (on the shirt) while I was visiting. They knew I was going into EMS and would appreciate the humor in the shirt.
> 
> Feed the bears.
> Ride the goats.
> ...



That's funny...mainly because my parents got me a similar shirt while they were in Alaska

Feed the bears.
Let your kids ride the moose.
Go without mosquito repellent.
Swan dive off a cruise ship.
Catch halibut from a rowboat.

We thank you for your support.
Alaska paramedics


----------



## Sasha (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I do. I don't feel the need to publically display it or make it my entire life. I am just Sasha, not Sasha The EMT. 







KillTank said:


> Speak for yourself, You may have a family to go home too. I don't have anyone. not even my parents... So back off before you start judging my lifestyle. I don't need to prove myself to anyone, and I don't need bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: from anyone here. I did not join EMT LIFE to pick a fight but it seems there are nothing but :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s on this site that have nothing better to do. So maybe its you 2 that need the hobby. I know what im doing with my life and what I have on my plate Do you?


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 4, 2009)

KillTank said:


> Speak for yourself, You may have a family to go home too. I don't have anyone. not even my parents... So back off before you start judging my lifestyle. I don't need to prove myself to anyone, and I don't need bull:censored::censored::censored::censored: from anyone here. I did not join EMT LIFE to pick a fight but it seems there are nothing but :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s on this site that have nothing better to do. So maybe its you 2 that need the hobby. I know what im doing with my life and what I have on my plate Do you?



Thank you for proving my point further.


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2009)

46Young said:


> I've noticed that the ones who work professionally in busy systems and do some real stuff tend (on average) to advertise their profession off duty to a much lesser extent than those who are volunteer, those who are new, or those that are both new and are working at an IFT only company...



I think I agree with this, to an extent. I have a B.S. alarm that gets tripped when I hear some of these folks telling tales - things like folks that work IFT bragging about running serious MVA calls and cardiac arrests... not dialysis runs. One thing I was taught by my recent paramedic course director - everyone knows someone... and verification is very easy. Never lie about stuff in this field... it will catch up to you, and you will regret it.

I know of one new EMT, at age 16, that was wearing a "EMT" badge to school every day on a belt clip. Around here, we use the word Whacker to describe that.

I'm a recovering whacker. I used to have a star-of-life key chain. It was a gift. I lost it... and did not see a need to replace it. I have EMS license plates. At this time, that is the ONLY marking other than a sticker for the local Boy Scout camp on my car... no cert stickers,etc.

I keep a non-EMS polo in the car, so that if I need to do errands before/after work, I don't need to wear squad/company uniform shirts... blue pants are just blue pants.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 5, 2009)

> I keep a non-EMS polo in the car, so that if I need to do errands before/after work, I don't need to wear squad/company uniform shirts... blue pants are just blue pants.



I just take off my top shirt if I go anywhere. Like I went to a bar after work with coworkers. We were all in t-shirts and pants. No one felt the need to display who we were, we were just a group of people with matching t-shirts having a drink. 

I noticed that those who don't define themselves with their professions are usually the ones who have full and rewarding lives away from work.


----------



## audreyj (Sep 6, 2009)

Here in IL we don't have to do anything if we're off duty.  If there is no police or fire on scene we're encouraged to call 911 but we're not really obligated to do anything else.  Our EMS coordinator said that having a jump bag, having all the stickers on your car, wearing hats/tshirts, etc. opens you up for liability in the event something happens.  My EMT-B instructor said that all he recommends carrying is a pocket mask and that by advertising your profession and not acting when the need arises can open you up to liability.  

I don't own any EMS apparel, decals, or other miscellaneous stuff, I *might* consider getting an O2 wrench and trauma shears only because those items are never to be found.


----------



## 46Young (Sep 6, 2009)

Jon said:


> I think I agree with this, to an extent. I have a B.S. alarm that gets tripped when I hear some of these folks telling tales - things like folks that work IFT bragging about running serious MVA calls and cardiac arrests... not dialysis runs. One thing I was taught by my recent paramedic course director - everyone knows someone... and verification is very easy. Never lie about stuff in this field... it will catch up to you, and you will regret it.
> 
> I know of one new EMT, at age 16, that was wearing a "EMT" badge to school every day on a belt clip. Around here, we use the word Whacker to describe that.
> 
> ...



I think that it's only natural to be excited and proud to be starting in this profession. It's just that some take that enthusiasm to the extreme. 

When I was new, I had a star of life and a company emblem on my car, and I carried a fully stocked BLS bag in my trunk "just in case". It just gathered dust. I couldn't get enough of EMS when I started. I would've worked around the clock if it were possible. After working 911 for a while in a busy system, I got my fill (fix?) from the high percentage of good calls. I'm still motivated and generally enjoy EMS, but I'm not looking to jump out of my car and hold C-spine whenever I pass a fender bender. I get plenty of action at work. Other than particpating in forums, and some side reading, I generally put EMS aside when I'm off duty.

If one needs more stimulation, get some PT work or volunteer, rather than freelancing.

Nowadays, when I'm out in public, or working my PT IFT job, I won't bring up that I work for FCFRD, unless someone specifically asks me. At the IFT place, the medics seem mentally balanced, but some of the basics, particularly the younger ones, show definite signs of "whackerdom". It's comical at times. When they're in station, quite a few remove their job shirt and sport their vollie t-shirt, and go on ad nauseum about their EMS runs from the past week or whatever. Every so often I get someone who shows me their overabundance of emergency lights on their POV's.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 7, 2009)

I think there's a certain amount of starry eyed enthusiasm that can be excused in those new to EMS. The first big MVA is a huge adrenalin rush, of course the 131st, not so much. 

When you finish a gnarly call, it's an odd adjustment to re-enter regular society where the details of what we do aren't considered polite dinner conversation. I think some compensate for that discomfort with a sort of 'in your face' demeanor setting themselves apart through dress, badges or license plates. 

I love what I do. My biggest saves and proudest moments are those that went unnoticed by the general public. I'm not comfortable with praise so that suits me just fine. The other thing I've noticed is that when you are in line at the grocery store in your EMS gear the attention I get is more of the unwanted variety than welcome recognition. The little old lady who wants to discuss her blood pressure or the smelly guy who wants you to critique his last interface with EMS. If I have to run into the store, I will generaly toss a sweater over my t-shirt or tuck my radio deep into my purse when in public. (This also helps if I'm picking up a six pack of beer)


----------

